# Evakuierungsalarm / Hausalarm



## gasch1987 (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

kann mir einer eine Anlage empfehlen die Ich als Evakuierungsalarm / Hausalarm nutzen kann ? möchte diese an meine BMA hängen. 

wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar.


----------



## Fabpicard (31 Oktober 2018)

? welche BMA hast du denn?
Bei uns wurde die BMA, welche zur Feuerwehr durchgeschaltet ist, um diverse blaue Handtaster erweitert, die den Hausalarm auslösen aber eben Nicht die Feuerwehr alarmieren 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## gasch1987 (31 Oktober 2018)

Naja Ich möchte aber wenn die BMA auslöst ein Alarm einschalten das die Kollegen wissen das sie die Hallen verlassen müssen, die BMA hat nen Potenzialfreien konatkt den ich nutzen kann weiß halt nur nicht welche sirenen/Leuchten und wie ich das am besten mit der Spannungsversorgung machen kann


----------



## Hesse (31 Oktober 2018)

gasch1987 schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber wenn die BMA auslöst ein Alarm einschalten das die Kollegen wissen das sie die Hallen verlassen müssen,



Sonderbare BMA ....
Normalerweise ist das doch genau die "Aufgabe" der BMA  
alle Personen zu warnen und aus dem Haus zu "jagen" 

Die Anortnung und anzahl der Alarmgeber gehört eigendlich mit in das Sicherheitskonzept der Anlage 

Und der erste Alarmgeber pro Brandabschnitt  muss eigenlich  auch in E30 / E90 instaliert sein .

(zumindest ist das so mein Wissensstand)

Gruß Hesse


----------



## Loenne (31 Oktober 2018)

Hallo gasch1987,

zunächst einmal glaube ich du bist im falschen Forum, und sicherlich bist du HIER mit deiner Frage besser aufgehoben. Dann denke ich das du gerade im Begriff bist das Brandschutzkonzept auszuhebeln!

Wenn bei euch eine BMA verbaut ist die über einen Hauptmelder eines Konzessionärs (i.d.R. Siemens oder Bosch) auf die Feuerwehr aufgeschaltet ist, so gibt es zu dieser Anlage auch ein durch einen Sachverständigen erstelltes Brandschutzkonzept. 

Dieses Brandschutzkonzept schließt in seiner Betrachtung verschiedene Szenarien und bauliche Gegebenheiten mit ein, so auch die Alarmierung und Evakuierung von Personen. Wenn du jetzt ohne Abstimmung mit dem Sachverständigen (der dafür die Verantwortung mit seiner Unterschrift übernommen hat) am Brandschutzkonzept vorbei eine Anlage installierst kann es gut sein das dies im Wiederspruch zum Brandschutzkonzept steht und somit einen Wiederrechtlichen Eingriff darstellt. Für den dann du die Verantwortung übernimmst !

Btw. ich bin mir sicher das die bestehende BMA auch eine "Hausalarmierung" günstiger realisieren kann als wenn du eine völlig neue Anlage nebenher neu errichtest da die BMA ja schon alles bis auf blaue DKM (Druckknopfmelder) mitbringt was man dazu braucht.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------

